# كيف يتعامل الله معنا ... هل كمدير



## مريم70 (14 يناير 2012)

وهل علاقة الله بنا كعلاقتنا بالمدير ؟؟
هل عندما يرتكب ابني خطأ وياتي لي ويعتذر اعاقبه ام اصفح عنه !!!!
هل يتعامل الله معنا بنفس الدرجة ؟ هل سيدخل الذين يعملون الصالحات و الذين يعملون السيئات نفس الملكوت ؟
هل من يزني ويقتل ويسرق وسغتصب وهو مؤمن بالمسيح يدخل الى نفس المكان الذي يدخله انسان لم يغتصب ولم يزني ولم يقتل ؟
الاسلام يتعامل معنا بميزان ايهما اكثر الاعمال الصالحة و الاعمال السيئة وهذا قمة العدل
ملاحظة اين خالف الاخ جلفاوي قوانين المنتدى لو سمحتم ؟


----------



## مريم70 (14 يناير 2012)

اقتباس : (*لاخلاق  الفاضلة ومكارم الاخلاق يحددان من تصرفات ذلك النبي , وكل الانبياء اخطأوا  في تصرفاتهم .حتى ان النبي سليمان تزوج من وثنية وعبد الهها. فكل الانبياء  خاطئين واخلاقهم لا يقتدى بها.بغض النظر عن رسالتهم ونبوتهم .
فالانبياء بشر غير معصومون من الخطيئة*)
هل النبياء يخطؤون لدرجة ارتكابهم للفواحش انت نفسك لا تستطيع حتى التفكير فيها ولا تقبل حتى ان يسكن بجوارك مرتكب اي واحدة منها ؟
هل الانبياء لا نقتدي بهم ؟ اذا بمن نقتدي اذا لم نقتد بهم ؟ 
هل تقبل ان  تصاحب انسان زان او مغتصب وقاتل ؟
هل تذهب الى كنيسة قسها زان  ؟ وهل الكنيسة نفسها تقبل ان يرعاها اب او قس قاتل او زان ؟
والله كلام عجيب جدا جدا وغريب وبعيد عن اي منطق !
اسالك باسم المسيح الذي تؤمن به ان تستخدم عقلك وتفكر في هذا الموضوع بكل عقل و منطق وروية اعتبر الكلام دا طلب اخوي


----------



## تيمو (14 يناير 2012)

مريم70 قال:


> وهل علاقة الله بنا كعلاقتنا بالمدير ؟؟
> هل عندما يرتكب ابني خطأ وياتي لي ويعتذر اعاقبه ام اصفح عنه !!!!
> هل يتعامل الله معنا بنفس الدرجة ؟ هل سيدخل الذين يعملون الصالحات و الذين يعملون السيئات نفس الملكوت ؟
> هل من يزني ويقتل ويسرق وسغتصب وهو مؤمن بالمسيح يدخل الى نفس المكان الذي يدخله انسان لم يغتصب ولم يزني ولم يقتل ؟
> ...



بالنسبة للجلفاوي ... مثلك أنا متفاجيء ، في حين أن من أساء وشخصن بحقي لم يُتخذ بحقه أي إجراء وبقي موضوعي مغلق ...

عودة للموضوع ... 
تصحيح هام ... 

لا أحد يؤمن بالمسيح ويسرق ويغتصب ويزني ، لا تنسي أن الأعمال تعكس حقيقة الإيمان كما قال يعقوب .. أرني بأعمالك إيمانك ...


----------



## MAJI (14 يناير 2012)

مريم70 قال:


> وهل علاقة الله بنا كعلاقتنا بالمدير ؟؟
> اختي مريم ركزي على الهدف من مثلي
> المقارنة لغرض بيان حجم الخطيئة
> فعندما يخطأ الانسان الى الهنا
> ...



الاسلام يتعامل معنا بميزان ايهما اكثر الاعمال الصالحة و الاعمال السيئة وهذا قمة العدل
وان كان الميزان متعادل ؟!!!!
فاين سيضع الله صاحبه؟
الاخ جلفاوي سأل عن حيرة الله في الفكر المسيحي عندما قال : 
الا ترى ان هناك تناقض انسان يرتكب معصيةاولا ثم يعمل عمل صالح كيف يتصرف معه الله يدخله الجحيم ثم الجنة ام ماذا !!
والان قولا لي كيف سيتصرف الله مع الذي ميزان حسناته تعادل سيئاته؟!!!
يبقيه برا ؟ لا في الجنة ولا في النار؟





ان فكرة الميزان فكرة خاطئة 
لان الميزان وجد لتكون كفيه متعادلتان 
ولهذا يوضع شعار للقضاء في المحاكم


----------



## MAJI (14 يناير 2012)

مريم70 قال:


> اقتباس : (*لاخلاق الفاضلة ومكارم الاخلاق يحددان من تصرفات ذلك النبي , وكل الانبياء اخطأوا في تصرفاتهم .حتى ان النبي سليمان تزوج من وثنية وعبد الهها. فكل الانبياء خاطئين واخلاقهم لا يقتدى بها.بغض النظر عن رسالتهم ونبوتهم .*
> *فالانبياء بشر غير معصومون من الخطيئة*)
> هل النبياء يخطؤون لدرجة ارتكابهم للفواحش
> اليسوا بشر ؟
> ...


وانا يا اختي الغالية ادعوك لنفس دعوتك
وتأكدي ان حسناتك وحدها لاتنجيك
لانها تمثل ارادتك
ولا احد يستطيع تخليص نفسه بارادته
بل بارادة الهنا القدوس وحده


----------



## مريم70 (15 يناير 2012)

من تعادلت حسناته وسيئاته فهو ناج برحمة الله وهنا تتجسد رحمة الله بعباده مثله مثل الذي لم تصله رسالة الرسل اصلا .
اذا كانت الكنيسة تطرد كل اب ارتكب فاحشة فالله اولى ان يطرد من ملكوته الانبياء الذين ارتكبوا الفواحش 
اذا لم نقتدي بالانبياء فما فائدتهم اصلا ؟ فهل يختار الله سفراء يمثلونه ويمثلون الاخلاق العليا حتى يقتدى بهم وهم يرتكبون فواحش عظام لا يرتكبها حتى المجانين (قتل زنا محارم شرب الخمر .....!!!!!!!)
الانسان نفسه عندما يريد مثلا ان يتقدم لخطبة فتاة هل يختار من هب ودب ليمثله لدى اهل عروسته ام يختار من كان اهلا لذلك ! فهل الله يخطئ ولا يعرف ان هؤلاء سيرتكبون معاصي ويختارهم !  فلا يعقل هذا ؟
انا معك ان الانبياء قد يخطؤن ولكن اخطاؤهم لا يمكن ان ترقى الى حدود الجرائم العظام قد تكون جنح بسيطة لا تقدح في اخلاقهم  اما ان يقتلوا ويزنوا بالمحارم ويسكرون فهذا غير منطقي اطلاقا
وصدق من قال :
أتنهى عن خلق وتأتي مثله ........عار عليك وان فعلت عظيم
انا معك ان البلد مليان عصاة ولكن هل تقبل انت ان تصاحب واحد منهم ؟ او تصاهره مثلا ؟
 هل انت الان تستطيع ارتكاب فاحشة الزنى مثلا ؟ انا متاكد انك لا تستطيع لان تربيتك وضميرك وايمانك وعاداتك لا تسمح لك بذلك ..صح . فما بالك بالانبياء وهم اكثر الناس معرفة بالله ! 
فإذا كنا ننفي الامر على انفسنا افلا ننفيه على انبياء الله وهم صفوة البشرية واكثرهم قربا لله ! فالله نفسه يشهد لهم بانهم عباد صالحين ووجدوا نعمة في عين الرب ؟
ارجوا ان تفكر عزيزي في الامر بكل قلبك وعقلك وانت متجرد من اي مرجعية او خلفية وستصل الى الحق


----------



## مريم70 (15 يناير 2012)

الاخ ماجي ممكن طلب بسيط العضو جلفاوي ليه تم طرده ؟ انا لم اجد في مداخلته اي تصرف يخالف قوانين المنتدى بالعكس هناك من لم يحترم اراء المخالفين ولم يطرد


----------



## مريم70 (15 يناير 2012)

اخي الفاضل اذا كان الانبياء يرتكبون الفواحش الكبار وطبعا من بينها الكذب فكيف سنصدقهم بان هناك مخلص قادم لو كنا مثلا في عهد موسى او ابراهيم ؟
ثم هل يمكن لله ان يصف انسان بانه بار او وجد نعمة في عين الرب  و في نفس الوقت يرتكب فواحش ومعاصي عظام كالقتل و الزنى بالمحارم ؟ كيف ؟
انتظر اجابة منطقية


----------



## MAJI (15 يناير 2012)

اولا يا اختي العزيزة مريم انا لا اعرف لماذا طرد العضو الجلفاوي . فهذا من شأن المشرفين , اكيد بسبب مخالفته لقوانين المنتدى ,وربما ليس في هذا الموضوع ,صدقيني انا لا اعرف.
ثانيا كلامك هذا
من تعادلت حسناته وسيئاته فهو ناج برحمة الله وهنا تتجسد رحمة الله بعباده مثله مثل الذي لم تصله رسالة الرسل اصلا .
اقول لك ان رحمة الله في كل حالات (الميزان ) هي التي تتدخل . وعلى فكرة نبيك ايضا قال هذا عندما سألوه (هل ستدخل الجنة؟ اجابهم لا إلا ان تغمدني الله برحمته)
وضمن الفكر المسيحي ان الله اتى بالرحمة للبشر واسطة السيد المسيح.
لان المسيحي المؤمن بعمل المسيح الكفاري لخطاياه والملتزم بوصايا المسيح متأكد من دخوله الملكوت .
بينما من يتبع قاعدة الميزان يموت وهو لا يعرف مصيره الابدي وبضمنهم نبي هذه الفكرة . 
وقبل ان ننهي الكلام عن الميزان 
اقول لك ان كفة الميزان للخطايا(الذنوب) 
يجب ان تعادلها العقوبات في الكفة الثانية وليس الحسنات (وهذا هو العدل )
اما موضوع الاقتداء بانسان 
فقلت لك سابقا اليست القيم العليا والاخلاق النبيلة هي التي تحدد تصرفات البشر؟
وان كنا نعلمها جميعنا فلماذا الاقتداء ببشر ؟
وهذا لايعني انه لايوجد انسان اخلاقه عالية 
لكن ليس بالضرورة ان يكون هذا الانسان نبيا
فعندما تقتدين بنبي ,ستأخذين كل تصرفاته على انها صحيحة , مع انه قد اخطأ في بعضها لانه بشر.
ومثلما قلت لك عن النبي سليمان فان كنت اخذه قدوة لي فسأعتبر عبادته لاصنام زوجته امر صحيح !!! واعبد اصنام من احب.
كذلك الحال مع نبيك . فان كنت تقتدين بكل تصرفاته 
فستوافقين على زواج ابنتك ذات ال6 سنوات من رجل ذو ال53 سنة(لان نبيك اخذ عائشة زوجة له وكان عمرها 6 سنوات) 
اتعرفين بمن اشبه الانبياء ؟
بالطبيب الذي يحذر الناس من اخطار التدخين على صحتهم لكنه هو نفسه يدخن. فهل سيقولون له الناس انت تكذب ان التدخين غير مضر ؟ لا طبعا , 
فالطبيب يؤدي رسالته الطبيه  . 
وهكذا المعلم وغيره
فلا نتوقع ان كل انسان يطبق مايقول ويعلم.
عزيزتي مريم 70 
لان الانبياء بشر ضعيفون امام الخطيئة
ارتأى الهنا ان يكمل خطته الخلاصية للبشر بان يظهر بجسد السيد المسيح
المسيح .الانسان الوحيد الذي لم يضعف امام الشيطان 
فهو الوحيد الذي بدون خطيئة(وبشهادة نبيك).
ولان المسيح ليس نبي بل اكثر من نبي 
انه الله الظاهر بالجسد
لذلك فالاقتداء به هو حق لانه انسان كامل بفعل حلول الله فيه.
في النهاية اقول لك 
بمجئ المسيح
اعلن  انتهاء زمن الانبياء وانتهت رسالاتهم
وبدأ زمن القيادة الالهية 
فالمسيحيين لايتبعون نبي 
بل اله
والرب ينور عيونك وتتمتعي بنعمة الخلاص المجانية


----------



## مريم70 (16 يناير 2012)

اقتباس : (النبي انسان له مهمة معينة من الرب الهنا يؤديها,
لكنه غير معصوم من الخطيئة لانه ليس اله.)
السؤال :
1- ماهي مهمته اذا ؟ 
2- ما هي حدود اخطائه ؟
3- اليس من المنطق ان يختار الله اناس ليدعون اليه ان يكونوا على درجة من الاخلاق حتى نصدقهم ؟
4- حسب كلامكم 90% من البشر اليوم افضل من الانبياء كلهم على الاقل انهم لم يقتلوا ولم يغتصبوا ولم يخونوا ولم يزنوا بالمحارم ولم يشربوا خمرا مثلما فعل الانبياء في الكتاب المقدس !؟
5- مرة اخرى اريد اجابة بنعم ام لا لافهم اكثر : لو مسيحي(يصدق بان الدين الحق هو المسيحي لا غيره ) ولكن غلبته نفسه و الشيطان وسرق وقتل وزنى ثم عند حضور موته قال آمنت بالمسيح مخلصا وآمن ومات  
هل يدخل الملكوت مباشرة وبدون حساب ام لا ؟ اريد نعم ام لا فقط تكفيني رجاءا


----------



## DAWOODx (16 يناير 2012)

مريم70 قال:


> *اقتباس : (النبي انسان له مهمة معينة من الرب الهنا يؤديها,*
> *لكنه غير معصوم من الخطيئة لانه ليس اله.**)*
> *السؤال :*
> *1- ماهي مهمته اذا ؟
> ...


 * اريد نعم ام لا فقط تكفيني رجاءا.

بعد الايمان بالسيد المسيح مخلص العالم .
الله لا يغفر الا بالتوبة 
​​​​​{البابا شنودة الثالث}


​
سلام ومحبه​*


----------



## MAJI (16 يناير 2012)

اختي مريم 70
انت تريدين انسان تقتدين بكل اعماله 
اجيبك لايوجد ,حتى لو كان نبيا
وهذا ما اراد الهنا ان يفهمنا اياه 
اتعرفين لماذا نعتبر الكتاب المقدس هو الكتاب الحق؟
لانه شهد بالحق , لانه اتى ما للنبي وما عليه .
ولم يزوق ويزكي اي نبي ويعتبره بارا صالحا مئة بالمئة.
فقد دون محاسنه ودون خطاياه
وهذا هو الكلام الحق 
فالنبي موسى مثلا لو اراد اليهود ان يزكوه من اي خطيئة 
لمسحو من توراتهم قتله للمواطن المصري 
ولما سجلو خوفه وهروبه من فرعون 
ولما ذكروا انه كسر لوحي وصايا الله
كانوا ذكروا فقط انه نبي لم يقتل وهو شجاع لم يهرب من احد ولم يغضب الرب .
لكن الكتاب المقدس ثبت لموسى اعماله الصالحة وخطاياه
وهذا هو الشئ الطبيعي .
لكن الغير طبيعي ان تعصمي انسان من الخطايا وتدعين انه كامل . 
بينما تعرفين حق المعرفة ان الكمال هو لالهنا فقط .
خليها في بالك يامريم 
ان الهنا يستخدم كل البشر لمجد اسمه ربما انت .
اما كلامك هذا
*5- مرة اخرى اريد اجابة بنعم ام لا لافهم اكثر : لو مسيحي(يصدق بان الدين الحق هو المسيحي لا غيره ) ولكن غلبته نفسه و الشيطان وسرق وقتل وزنى ثم عند حضور موته قال آمنت بالمسيح مخلصا وآمن ومات 
هل يدخل الملكوت مباشرة وبدون حساب ام لا ؟* 
*فكلامك مغلوط مئة بالمئة وقد شرحته سابقا وسأكرره باسلوب اخر ربما اوضح.*
*الانسان حتى تسميه مسيحيا يجب ان يعرف ماجاء في الانجيل*
*وعندما يعرف ما جاء في الانجيل , يعرف انه ماعاد للشيطان سلطان عليه فلا يطيعه اذا امره بالقتل او الزنى او السرقة .*
*هذا هو المسيحي ,*
* وليس المسجل بالهوية مسيحي لانه مولود من ام واب مسيحيين.*
*وهذا المسجل مسيحي ولم يقرأ ويفهم انجيله *
*حاله حال الوثني *
*فهو يخضع لاهوائه وشهواته التي هي من الشيطان اصلا*
*لكنه اذا قرأ يوما الانجيل وعرف المسيحية الحقيقية*
*فلم يغلق الباب امام توبته وخلاصه*
*ولم ولن يعود للخطيئة ثانية*
*وعمليا هناك مسلمون اعترفوا انهم كانوا ارهابيون وقتلة (قتلوا مسيحيين) لكنهم عندما تعرفوا على المسيح من الانجيل , تابوا عن اعمالهم الشريرة وقبلهم المسيح وخلصوا .*
*فالمسيحي الذي لايعرف مسيحيته *
*كالمسلم الارهابي هذا*
*وان تابوا وقبلوا فداء المسيح لهم *
*خلصوا*
*يارب تكون قد وضحت الصورة لك *
*الهنا في الكتاب المقدس يقول لنا *
*لا تتبعوا انسان *
*اتبعوني انا في المسيح *
*ولهذا قلت لك وساعيدها *
*اننا (نحن المسيحيين)لانتبع نبي (انسان)*
*بل اله*


----------



## مريم70 (16 يناير 2012)

1- اذا كان كل الرسل ارتكبوا اخطاء عظام من زنا وقتل واغتصاب و  و و و و فبالضرورة يكذبون خاصة وان الكذب يعتبر اهون الخطايا مقارنة مع ما  فعلوه كالقتل و المكر و الخديعة وزنا المحارم !
السؤال كيف نصدق ان ما جاء في الكتاب المقدس لم يكذبوا فيه  وقد نقلوه بصدق وهم اكثر البشر ارتكابا للمعاصي ؟
2 - انت قلت(*الانسان حتى تسميه مسيحيا يجب ان يعرف ماجاء في الانجيل*) !
هل افهم من هذا الكلام ان المسيحي من يطبق ما جاء في الكتاب المقدس وليس من آمن بالمخلص .
3- انت قلت *ان يقرب البشر لله *) وهل من يرتكب الفواحش العظام التي يرفضها الله والعقل يقرب من الله ؟ من يصدقه ؟ وهو زان وقاتل ومخادع وووو !!!!
الم يحن الوقت لكي ننزه انبياء الله عليهم السلام مما نسب اليهم  وهم اناس وجدو نعمة في عين الرب وقد كانوا بارين !!!
فتنزيههم تنزيه لله الذي اختارهم وارسلهم ليمثلوه وليبلغوا عن دينه الحق


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (16 يناير 2012)

إقتباس : ((1- اذا كان كل الرسل ارتكبوا اخطاء عظام من زنا وقتل واغتصاب و و و و و فبالضرورة يكذبون خاصة وان الكذب يعتبر اهون الخطايا مقارنة مع ما فعلوه كالقتل و المكر و الخديعة وزنا المحارم !
السؤال كيف نصدق ان ما جاء في الكتاب المقدس لم يكذبوا فيه وقد نقلوه بصدق وهم اكثر البشر ارتكابا للمعاصي ؟))
*
1 -- من قال أن : "كل" الأنبياء إرتكبوا هذه الخطايا !!! من أين جئتى حضرتك بهذا التعميم الغريب !!!!!!

2 -- من من الأنبياء إرتكب زنا المحارم !!!!!!!! أو من منهم إرتكب الشذوذ الجنسى (مثل ذاك الذى تزوج من طفلة 6 - 8 س) !!!!!!!!!

3 -- وبعد سقوط هذا التعميم المفتعل من حضرتك ، نقول : وهل أخطأ النبى وتركه الإله القدوس بغير عقاب !! وهل إستمر يقبله كنبى له قبلما يتوب !!!!!!!!!!!!!

سيادتك تتغاضين عن أمور جوهرية جداً !!!!!!!!

4 -- ولأن الإله القدوس لم يختار أصلاً شخصاً فاسقاً ولا خاطئاً ، ليكون له نبى

ولأنه لم يقبل بالنبى الذى سقط فى أى خطية ، أن يستمر نبياً له ، إلاَّ بعدما تاب توبة كبيرة جداً ، وبعد قبوله للتأديب الإلهى

لذلك ، نستطيع الثقة فى سلامة ما ذكروه ، من تأثيرات هوى النفس

5 -- بعكس ذاك الذى تقلب قلبه عندما رأى زوجة إبنه بالتبنى ، حاسرة ، أى عارية ، فإشتعل قلبه بالشهوة وصاح : سبحان مقلب القلوب 

فماذا كان موقف إلهه !!! لم يعاقبه ولم ينتهره لإنسياق قلبه وراء الشهوة ، خصوصاً تجاه زوجة إبنه بالتبنى ، بل : أصدر ثلاث فرمانات : إلغاء التبنى الذى يمنع إتمام شهوته ، ثم تطليقها من زوجها ، ثم تزويجها لذلك الذى إشتهاها !!!! وهو الأمر الغير معقول ، حتى أن إحدى زوجاته صرخت قائلة : عجبى ، على إلهك الذى يسرع إلى هواك 

فهذا هو الذى لا تضمنيه ، وهذا هو الإله الذى لا تطمئنى إليه 

أما الإله القدوس الذى يختار الأتقياء ويعاقب من يخطئ منهم ، فهو الأهل بالثقة
*


----------



## MAJI (17 يناير 2012)

> اذا كان كل الرسل ارتكبوا اخطاء عظام من زنا وقتل واغتصاب و و و و و فبالضرورة يكذبون خاصة وان الكذب يعتبر اهون الخطايا مقارنة مع ما فعلوه كالقتل و المكر و الخديعة وزنا المحارم !



السؤال كيف نصدق ان ما جاء في الكتاب المقدس لم يكذبوا فيه وقد نقلوه بصدق وهم اكثر البشر ارتكابا للمعاصي ؟
لو قرأت الكتاب المقدس 
لرأيت ان الرب عاقب انبيائه الذين اخطأوا 
ليتمم رسالته للبشر 
اي ان الرب عندما اختار نبي ليعلن كلمته للبشر
اعلن ايضا اخطاء من خطأوا منهم
وايضا اعلن عقابه للخاطئ
وبهذا الاعلان تتضح حكمة الرب وعدله
الحكمة هي ان نعلم ان الانبياء ليسوا منزهين وايضا يخضعون لدينونة الرب ان اخطأوا.
ولو لاحظت نبيك في الحادثة التي اوردها الاخ مكرم 
ان الله تماشى مع رغبة نبيك , رغم ان اشتهاء زوجة الاخر هي خطيئة.
وان كل الذين يقتدون بنبيك وينزهونه ,سيسمحون لانفسهم باشتهاء زوجات غيرهم , كما فعل نبيهم ,ومؤيدين بالنص القراني الذي اجاز لهم ذلك(سبحان مغير القلوب)
وهذه هي مخاطر تنزيه انسان.



> 2 - انت قلت(*الانسان حتى تسميه مسيحيا يجب ان يعرف ماجاء في الانجيل*) !
> هل افهم من هذا الكلام ان المسيحي من يطبق ما جاء في الكتاب المقدس وليس من آمن بالمخلص .



هذه النقطة نسيت ان اوضحها لك في الرد السابق
فالايمان بالمسيح لا يتم بترديد جمل معينة فقط
(مثل الشهادتين لديكم ) . 
بل بالايمان العملي, 
مثلما هناك دروس لا احد يجتازها إلا اذا اجتاز الجزء العملي منها , هكذا الايمان المسيحي,
فلايمان دون اعمال ميت



> 3- انت قلت *ان يقرب البشر لله *





> ) وهل من يرتكب الفواحش العظام التي يرفضها الله والعقل يقرب من الله ؟ من يصدقه ؟ وهو زان وقاتل ومخادع وووو !!!!


كما ذكر الاخ مكرم ,ليس جميع الانبياء قد اخطأوا,
لكن وكما قلت لك , ان المخطئين منهم عوقبوا من الرب امام الكل , ليتعلم الكل من العبرة



> الم يحن الوقت لكي ننزه انبياء الله عليهم السلام مما نسب اليهم وهم اناس وجدو نعمة في عين الرب وقد كانوا بارين !!!


الهنا هو الوحيد المنزه



> فتنزيههم تنزيه لله الذي اختارهم وارسلهم ليمثلوه وليبلغوا عن دينه الحق


هذا المفهوم لا يتناسب مع انفراد الله بصفة الكمال .
اما عن استخدام الله للانبياء؛
فهل العامل الذي ينفذ اوامر المهندس رئيسه سيصبح مهندس؟
النبي هو خادم للرب الاله


----------



## مريم70 (18 يناير 2012)

> (الهنا هو الوحيد المنزه)



وهل مريم عليها السلام غير منزهة ؟




> (النبي هو خادم للرب الاله)



مارأيك في رئيس حكومة يختار وزرائه احدهم سارق 
والثاني قاتل و الثالث زان محارم و الرابع مخادع ؟ 
رأيك بكل صراحة لو سمحت في هذا الرئيس
او ملك يختار سفراء له في الدول الصديقة 
احدهم زان محارم والاخر سارق والثالث سكير والاخر قاتل وهكذا ؟ 
ماذا ستقول عنه بكل صراحة ؟

ثم نحن لم نقل ان للانبياء صفة الكمال نحن قلنا ان الانبياء لا يمكن ان يرتكبوا فواحش 
انت نفسك لا تستطيع ارتكابها ؟ ولا اعتقد حتى ان تفكر ان تصاهر انسان 
ارتكب واحدة منها فقط ؟
كما انني لم اعمم واقل ان الانبياء فعلوا كل الفواحش 
وانما كل واحد فعل فاحشة اكبر من الثاني 
فواحد قاتل وواحد زان وواحد مخادع فهذا ما قصدته.
تقبل مروري بكل محبة الاهية


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (18 يناير 2012)

*السيدة العذراء بشر مثلنا 

ومن البشر قديسين عظماء ، وهى أعظمهم جميعاً

القديسون يدربون أنفسهم على مخافة الله والعمل بوصاياه ، فيصبح لهم ضمير حسَّاس جداً ضد الخطية ، يرفضها منذ بداياتها ، والسيدة العذراء التى إختارها الله بنفسه لتكون له أماً بالتجسد الإلهى ، هى القمة فى كل ذلك

هى بشر ، ومن البشر عظماء قديسون ، مجاهدون أقوياء جبابرة فى مجال الحياة الروحية ، وهى أعظمهم جميعاً ، بشهادة الله نفسه ، فالملاك الذى بشرها ، قال لها : السلام لك أيتها المملوءة نعمة (بحسب الترجمة الحرفية من اليونانية : كى خاريتو مينى) ، فإنها بجهادها صارت أهلاً لأن يملأها الله بالنعمة 

ألاَ  ترين عظمة المسيحية فى عظمة الشخصيات المسيحية العظيمة هذه ، ألاَ تقارنين هذا بذاك ، لتعرفى الفارق بين الأبيض والأسود !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*


----------



## the shepherd (20 يناير 2012)

ان بس حابب اعلق لحضرتك علي نقطة صغيرة الكتاب المقدس لم يقل نقتدي بالانبياء والقديسين 
الكتاب المقدس قال ( انظروا الي نهاية سيرتهم و تمثلوا بايمانهم ) 
يعني احنا بنقتدي بيهم في الايمان و ليس الاعمال بمعني داود كان بيحب ربنا بس زنا 
فانا طبعا لو قلت هقتدي بيه هروح ازني زيه ؟؟!!
لكن الاية بتقول *اقتدي بايمانه* و محبته و اتعلم في نفس الوقت من اخطائه , 
وبالنسبة لية ربنا اختار ناس خطاه علشان يستخدمهم دة علشان يبين عظمتة 
يعني انا لو اخترت واحد كويس قوي في مهمة و نجح دة هيكون الوضع الطبيعي 
والقدرة البشرية بتفكر وبتعمل كدة لكن ربنا علشان يثبت ان الامر دة الهي وخارج من عنده 
عمل الي بولس الرسول شرحه 
(بل اختار الله جهال العالم ليخزي الحكماء.
واختار الله ضعفاء العالم ليخزي الاقوياء. 
واختار الله ادنياء العالم والمزدرى وغير الموجود ليبطل الموجود. 
لكي لا يفتخر كل ذي جسد امامه ) 
و زي ما قلت في الاول المهم النهاية بتاعتهم كانت اية و ازاي المسيح اثر في حياتهم و اتغيروا .


----------



## MAJI (21 يناير 2012)

> (الهنا هو الوحيد المنزه
> وهل مريم عليها السلام غير منزهة ؟




الاخ الكريم مكرم اجاب وافاض ,وليس لدي اضافة



> (النبي هو خادم للرب الاله)
> مارأيك في رئيس حكومة يختار وزرائه احدهم سارق و الثاني قاتل و الثالث زان محارم و الرايع مخادع ؟ رأيك بكل صراحة لو سمحت في هذا الرئيس
> 
> او ملك يختار سفراء له في الدول الصديقة احدهم زان محارم و الاخر سارق و الثالث سكير و الاخر قاتل وهكذا ؟ ماذا ستقول عنه بكل صراحة ؟


 
يا اختي مريم 70 
ماذا سأقول عن رئيس وملك يعيين وزراء لصوص وزناة محارم وقتلة وسكارى ومخادعين 
وماذا قلنا لرئيس وملك هو نفسه يحمل كل هذه الصفات وحكمنا 30 و40 سنة ماذا قلنا لهم بل ماذا فعلنا لهم؟ بعد 30 و40 سنة قمنا بثورة ليأتي بعدهم اناس ربما اسوأ منهم .
لكن اقول لك ان الله عندما يختار انبيائه فله حكمة وهدف .وهو اعظم من هؤلاء الملوك والرؤساء. 




> ثم نحن لم نقل ان للانبياء صفة الكمال نحن قلنا ان الانبياء لا يمكن ان يرتكبوا فواحش انت نفسك لا تستطيع ارتكابها ؟ ولا اعتقد حتى ان تفكر ان تصاهر انسان ارتكب واحدة منها فقط ؟
> كما انني لم اعمم واقل ان الانبياء فعلوا كل الفواحش وانما كل واحد فعل فاحشة اكبر من الثاني فواحد قاتل وواحد زان وواحد مخادع فهذا ما قصدته.
> تقبل مروري بكل محبة الاهية


 
شوفي يا مريم 70
يجيبك عن حيرتك هذه نفس الكتاب المقدس
فهل اخطاء هؤلاء الانبياء الغت نبوتهم ؟
هل اخطائهم منعت اتباع الكتاب المقدس من اتباعهم والاعتراف برسالتهم؟
بالطبع اخطائهم لم تؤثر على رسالتهم
ولدي ملاحظة على ردودك فانت تستخدمين( زنا المحارم) دائما كفاحشة ,نعم هي كذلك ,ولكن مارأيك ان المذهب المالكي (احد المذاهب الاسلامية الاربعة) تحلل زواج المحارم؟!!!!!


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (30 يناير 2012)

*يا سيدتى الفاضلة أجبناكى سابقاً 

الله يختار أفضل البشر لحمل رسالته

ولكنهم بشر ، فقد يحدث منهم إنحراف عن سلوكهم السابق ، فماذا يفعل الإله القدوس ، هل يتغاضى !!!! هل يسرع إلى تلبية شهواتهم !!!!!!!!!!!

لا يا سيدتى الفاضلة ، بل يعاقبهم بأكثر مما يعاقب الناس العاديين ، بحسب قانونه العادل : من يُعطى أكثر يُطالب بأكثر

فإن تابوا توبة حقيقية كاملة ، اعادهم إلى خدمته ، وإن تهاونوا ولم يرتدعوا (مثل عالى الكاهن مع أولاده برغم تحذير الله الشديد ) يعاقبهم بأكثر من سواهم

وقد رأينا كيف إختار الله داوود النبى حين كان قديساً يخاف الله ويعمل بحسب وصاياه ، فلما سقط فى الخطية سراً ، أعلن الله خطيته علناً وأنذره بوبيل العقاب ، فلما تاب وبكى (برغم أنه الملك) خفف الله عقوبته ولكنه لم يلغيها تماماً . فقبل داوود التأديب الشديد بإنسحاق ، لذلك قبله الله ليستمر فى خدمته

الله يؤدب ، ويعاقب ، ويغفر لمن تاب توبة حقيقية كاملة ، ويدين من لا يتوب 

فماذا تريدين أكثر من هذا !!!!!!!!!
*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (30 يناير 2012)

*أما بخصوص القسيس أو الكاهن الذى يخطئ ، بأى خطية وليس بالضرورة خطية الزنى ، فيتم عمل مجلس إكليريكى له ، وتتم محاكمته ، فإن رفض التوبة يتم طرده من خدمة الله القدوس ، ولكن إن أعلن توبته عن خطيته ( وإن كان قد ظلم أحداً فى شيئ يعلن إصلاح ما فعله أو الإعتذار لمن أساء إليه ) يتم إيقافه لفترة بحسب تقدير المجلس الإكليريكى ، مع مراقبة تصرفه وهل توبته حقيقية أم لا 

+++ وهكذا ترين أن الخدمة الدينية تتوقف لمن يخطئ ، ولا يعود لها إلاَّ بعد ضمان توبة حقيقية طويلة المدى ولا تراجع فيها

وهو نفس ما كان يفعله الله مع النبى الذى يخطئ ، إذ يوقفه الله عن خدمته ، فإن لم يتب فإنه يطرده من خدمته ، ويعاقبه بأشد العقوبات

+++ فماذا تريدين أكثر من هذا !!!!

+++ وهل تقارنين ذلك ، بالموقف الذى قيل فيه : عجبى على إلهك الذى يسرع إلى هواك !!!!!!!!

*


----------



## مريم70 (3 فبراير 2012)

لما الاخ ماجي مسيحي ومبيكذبش ليه حذفتم سؤالي للاخ ماجي عن مصدر فتواه حول تحليل الامام مالك لزواج المحارم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
نا متاكدة ان كلانمه كذل وتلفيق فهل كان الاخ ماجي يجهل انني ادرى منه واعلم بالمالكية وفقهم 
يا جماعة انا متاكدة من انكم تدركون الحق وتدركون مدى اخفاقكم في ايجاد اجابات عن الاف الاسئلة حول المسيحية ولكنكم تكابرون وعبثا تحاولون تغطية الشمس بالغربال او تطفؤن نور الله بافواهكم 
وختما اقول لكم من كل قلب ربنا يهدينا ويهديكم سواء السبيل ويرنا الحق حقا ويرزقنا اتباعة مع و يرنا الباطل باطلا ويجنبنا اتباعه مع آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (4 فبراير 2012)

*لماذا تجاهلتى كل إجاباتنا !!!!!!!!!!!!

*


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (4 فبراير 2012)

(((فهل يختار الله سفراء يمثلونه ويمثلون الاخلاق العليا حتى يقتدى بهم وهم يرتكبون فواحش عظام لا يرتكبها حتى المجانين (قتل زنا محارم شرب الخمر .....!!!!!!!)

مارايك ابنتى فى الايه التى تقول (( فوكزه موسى فقضى عليه ))) والايه الاخرى (( اتريد ان تقتلتنى كما قتلت نفس بالامس انك لغوى مبين)))  فهذين الايتين من القران تفيد بكل صراحه خطيئه القتل لموسى 

ايه رايك فى اختيار الله لسفرائه ؟؟؟؟؟

(( ولقد همت به وهم بها لولا ان راى برهان رابه كذلك نصرف عنه السوء والفحشاء )))وهذا ماقاله قرانك فى حق يوسف راجعى تقسير الفقهاء فى كلمه ((هم بها ))))وهذه الايه تفيد ايضا ان يوسف عليه السلام كاد يفعل الفاحشه لولا تدخل الله 

تفتكرى ان الله اخطى فى اختياره لهؤلاء الرسول 

كنا زيك فى يوم من الايام حتى انعم الرب علينا نوره الحقيقى وشفنا اللى انتى الان مش شايفه 

الرب يلمس قلبك ابنتى ويخرجكى من الظلمه الى النور 

امين


----------



## fredyyy (4 فبراير 2012)

ثابت بيسوع قال:


> *كنا زيك* فى يوم من الايام
> حتى *انعم* الرب علينا نوره الحقيقى
> *وشفنا* اللى انتى الان مش شايفه
> *الرب يلمس قلبك* ابنتى *ويخرجكى* من الظلمه الى النور .. امين


 
*أشاركك هذه المشاعر الحقيقية الرقيقة *

*وأتحد معك في هذه الطالبة ( الرب يلمس قلبك** ) *

.


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (4 فبراير 2012)

*موسى تدخل لإنقاذ العبرانى المظلوم من المصرى الظالم ، فقد تسلَّط المصريون آنذاك بشدة على ضيوفهم العبرانيين ، بالرغم من إنهم هم الذين دعوهم للعيش فى ضيافتهم ، أيام الفرعون الصالح فى زمن يوسف الصديق

وكان موسى آنذاك إبن إبنة فرعون بالتبنى (والتبنى شريعة قديمة فى كل شعوب العالم ، لم يهدمها إلاَّ ظروف حدثت لنبى الإسلام)

ولكنه تخلى عن مركزه العظيم وتدخل لإنقاذ العبرانى المظلوم  ، فكانت النتيجة أنه قتل المصرى ، فهرب لبلد آخر وعاش غريباً وفقد كل مركزه ومجده وغناه

فمن ذلك ترين أنه لم يكن قتَّالاً بطبعه ولا بدافع إجرامى ، وإنما حدث ذلك عرضاً أثناء تدخله لإنقاذ المظلوم

+++ أما موضوع المحارم الذى تكررينه ، فإننى أتعجب منه ، فمن هو النبى الذى وقع فى هذه الخطية الكبيرة حقاً !!!!!!!!!

حسب علمى أنا ، لا يوجد نبى واحد من المذكورين فى الكتاب المقدس كله ، فعل ذلك

لا ذلك ولا الشذوذ الجنسى

فلم يحدث مطلقاً ان الله الحقيقى إختار نبياً به إحدى هاتين الجريمتين البشعتين 

ذلك الأمر تجدينه عند سيادتك ، فيمن تزوج الطفلة ذات ال6 - 8 سنوات ، وفى رواية اخرى 7 - 9 سنوات

ولكن الإله الحقيقى ينهى عن تلك الفواحش
*


----------



## مريم70 (6 فبراير 2012)

هو انتم بتملوش حذف حذف حذف حذف اعتقد انكم عقلاء بما فيه الكفاية لان تجيبوا بدل الحذف 
معلهش انا متعودة على الشغلانة دي وكمان متاكدة منها ومن انكم تعرفون الحق مثلما انا متاكدة من وجود الله ووجوب الايمان به ولكنكم تكابرون وقد اخذتكم العزة بالاثم 
ادكركم ابنائي عندما توضعون في القبور سوف لن ينفعكم الا ما قدمتم ولن ينجوا الا من اتى الله بقلب سليم وساعتها ستقولون يا ليتنا كنا تراب وستقولون يا ويلتنا مالهذا الكتاب لا يغادر صغيرة ولا كبيرة الا احصاها
اسال الله لي ولكم الهداية


----------



## fouad78 (6 فبراير 2012)

اختي الفاضلة في البداية شكرا لمشاعرك الطيبة بقولك (أسأل الله لي ولكم الهداية)
ولكننا قد اهتدينا فعلا لطريق الحق والحياة فنسأل الله الهداية لك والثبات لنا




مريم70 قال:


> وهل علاقة الله بنا كعلاقتنا بالمدير ؟؟
> 
> السيد المسيح ائتزر بالمئزر وغسل أرجل تلاميذه
> وقال لهم من أراد أن يكون أولاً فعليه أن يكون آخراً
> ...




ملاحظة صغيرة كلامك يحمل ثقافة إسلامية من ناحية حديثك عن الخطايا
ففي المسيحية لا يوجد كبائر وصغائر
أي خطيئة هي موجهة لله وهي كبائر مالم نتوب عنها
​


----------



## مريم70 (8 فبراير 2012)

يا سيد مازلت انتظر اجابة منك حول دور العمل الصالح في الدنيا ؟ فعندما قلت لم لنفترض ان هناك مسيحي ارتكب معصية السرقة وكذب و قتل ولكنه في الاخير آمن بالمسيح فهل يدخل الملكوت اجبتني ان المسيحي لا يفعل اصلا ذلك ؟ اكرر انا قلت من باب النقاش لنفترض ان قسا غلبه الشيطان  فزنى وسرق وربما قتل لكنه آمن بالمسيح في الاخير ما مصيره ؟ وان كان المسيحي الحقيقي لا يرتكب اي معصية فهذا سيؤدي الى عدم وجود مسيحي اصلا على سطح الارض ؟ لانه يستحيل ان لا يرتكب انسان اي خطية


----------



## fouad78 (8 فبراير 2012)

مريم70 قال:


> يا سيد مازلت انتظر اجابة منك حول دور العمل الصالح في الدنيا ؟ فعندما قلت لم لنفترض ان هناك مسيحي ارتكب معصية السرقة وكذب و قتل ولكنه في الاخير آمن بالمسيح فهل يدخل الملكوت اجبتني ان المسيحي لا يفعل اصلا ذلك ؟ اكرر انا قلت من باب النقاش لنفترض ان قسا غلبه الشيطان  فزنى وسرق وربما قتل لكنه آمن بالمسيح في الاخير ما مصيره ؟ وان كان المسيحي الحقيقي لا يرتكب اي معصية فهذا سيؤدي الى عدم وجود مسيحي اصلا على سطح الارض ؟ لانه يستحيل ان لا يرتكب انسان اي خطية


أجبت في جوابي عن السؤال الأول
وقلت أن الوالد يصفح عن ابنه إذا تاب وعاد طالباً المغفرة

أما بالنسبة للعمل الصالح
فأنا ذكرت أن الكتاب المقدس يطلب مننا كمسيحيين أن نكون كملح الأرض ونور للعالم
لا لشيء ولكن وكما قال السيد المسيح بأن الشجرة الصالحة تعطي ثمار صالحة أما الشجرة السيئة فهي تعطي ثمار سيئة
أي أن الأعمال الصالحة لا نضعها نحن المسيحيين في ميزان أمام السيئات
ولكن هي بالنسبة لنا مرآة تعكس إيماننا
وكما قال الكتاب المقدس "وأنا أريك بأعمالي إيماني"
لذلك قلت أن المؤمن لا يفعل مثل هذه الأفعال لأن المؤمن هو انسان صالح يأتي بالصالحات فقط
أما إذا أخطأ وحاد فعليه بالتوبة الحقيقة والعودة ليكون شجرة صالحة
​


----------



## مريم70 (8 فبراير 2012)

شكرا على الرد
انت قلت أما إذا أخطأ وحاد فعليه بالتوبة الحقيقة والعودة ليكون شجرة صالحة) 
طيب :
1- ممكن تشرحلي شروط التوبة في الدين المسيحي
2- وما فائدة الاعمال الصالحة اذا لم تزد في مكانتنا عند الله ؟
لحد الساعة لم اخرج بنتيجة حول فائدة الاعمال الصالحة فهل يعقل ان من يعمل الاعمال الصالحة والذي يعمل الاعمال السيئة لافرق بينهم و المهم هو الايمان فقط ؟
فلو فيه مسيحي مؤمن واعماله كلها صالحة من صدقات وصلاة ومساعدة للفقراء مثلا وفيه مسيحي آخر مؤمن ولكنه لم يعمل اي عمل صالح ولا سيئ فهل مكانتهم عند الله واحدة وسيدخلون الى الملكوت بنفس الدرجة ؟؟ منتظرة تعليق على المثال الاخير


----------



## fouad78 (9 فبراير 2012)

مريم70 قال:


> شكرا على الرد
> انت قلت أما إذا أخطأ وحاد فعليه بالتوبة الحقيقة والعودة ليكون شجرة صالحة)
> طيب :
> 1- ممكن تشرحلي شروط التوبة في الدين المسيحي
> ...


التوبة هي كلمة سريانية ومعناها الرجوع أو الرد (الجواب)
ومنها معناها الكنسي وهو الرجوع أو الرد عن الخطيئة
فلا يكفي للمسيحي بأن يوقف أعمال الشر بل عليه أن يعود إلى الطريق الصحيح
تخيلي طريق هو طريق الحياة فلا يكفي لمن حاد عنه أن يقف مكانه بل عليه أن يعود إلى هذا الطريق

أما بالنسبة للأعمال أخت مريم فمن الواضح أن هناك اختلاف ثقافة كبيرة بين الإسلام وبين المسيحية
بالنسبة للأعمال الصالحة تقولين أنك تؤمنين بأنها تزيد مكانتنا عند الله
هذا إيمانك وأقول أيضاً أنا أحترم رأيك وإن لا أؤمن به

تقولين (فهل يعقل ان من يعمل الاعمال الصالحة والذي يعمل الاعمال السيئة لافرق بينهم و المهم هو الايمان فقط ؟)

أعتقد أنني أجبت بشكل كافي حول هذه النقطة في مشاركتي السابقة لذا لن أعيد كلامي
وأقول بإختصار إن من يعمل الأعمال السيئة هو ليس بمؤمن بل يحتاج للتوبة

ومن ثم تقولين(لو فيه مسيحي مؤمن واعماله كلها صالحة من صدقات وصلاة  ومساعدة للفقراء مثلا وفيه مسيحي آخر مؤمن ولكنه لم يعمل اي عمل صالح ولا  سيئ فهل مكانتهم عند الله واحدة وسيدخلون الى الملكوت بنفس الدرجة ؟)

سؤالك جديد وجميل والجواب بإختصار: لا، مكانتهم ليست واحدة عن الرب
لماذا؟
لأن المواقف الإيمانية لا يكون فيها حياد فإما تفعل الشر أو لا تفعله
والعكس صحيح إما أن تفعل الخير أو لا تفعله
والقرار بعدم فعل الخير هو قرار وهو عمل شرير

أخت مريم الموضوع بسيط وأعطيكِ مثال فقط للتوضيح
إذا شاهدتِ أمامكِ أحد الأشخاص وقد سقط من جيبه عشرة دولارات مثلاً، فماذا تفعلين؟
الجواب بسيط إما أن تأخذي النقود وتعيديها لصاحبها أو تسرقيها ولا يوجد حل وسط

انظري كيف تعالج المسيحية والإسلام هذه الحادثة
في الإسلام سيقول المسلم أنه عمل صالح ويدخل في ميزان حسانته
أما نحن المسيحيين فنؤمن أننا أناس صالحين ولا نريد أساساً أن نسرقها

أنا لا أزني مثلاً لأن هذا عمل سيء فقط، بل لأنني انسان صالح وأحب أن أحيا هكذا
ولا أحب أن أعيش مع الزناة

نحن نحب أن نكون كذلك ونحب هذه الحياة
المسيحية تعملنا أن نكون أناس أفضل
ولا ننتظر من الله مكافأة على هذا

أتمنى أن أكون قد أجبتك
​


----------



## MAJI (9 فبراير 2012)

مريم70 قال:


> شكرا على الرد
> انت قلت أما إذا أخطأ وحاد فعليه بالتوبة الحقيقة والعودة ليكون شجرة صالحة)
> طيب :
> 1- ممكن تشرحلي شروط التوبة في الدين المسيحي
> ...


 وفيه مسيحي آخر مؤمن ولكنه لم يعمل اي عمل صالح ولا سيئ 
ولاسئ ؟!!!!
يعني لاعمل صالح ولاسئ؟!!!!





كيف هذا ؟
اعتقد انت تقارنين بين المسيحي الذي يعمل اعمال صالحة واخر اسمه مسيحي  ويعمل اعمال غير صالحة . فالاخير نسميه مسيحي بالاسم ولا نسميه مسيحي مؤمن.


----------

